# How long did you take to get to sub-15 since the time you cracked sub-20?



## nightpegasus738 (Aug 19, 2012)

I just want to know how much work I MIGHT need to put in to reach sub-15, I am currently at 17-18 second averages.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 19, 2012)

i think around 2 months for me, but i have stupid progression


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 19, 2012)

It took me like two months, but that's just because for ~6 weeks I only practiced 4x4. I went from 17 to 14 without touching a 3x3 =D


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 19, 2012)

for me, it actually took about 10 months....august 2011 to june 2012


----------



## JasonK (Aug 19, 2012)

About a year from consistent sub-20 to consistent sub-15 (only hit sub-15 this month). Was stuck at 17 for too long...


----------



## nightpegasus738 (Aug 19, 2012)

JasonK said:


> About a year from consistent sub-20 to consistent sub-15 (only hit sub-15 this month). Was stuck at 17 for too long...



Looks like I'm going to face the same fate (the stuck at 17 part).


----------



## jonlin (Aug 19, 2012)

3 months


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2012)

6 months because I completely stopped practicing 3x3 for quite awhile in favor of 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## RaresB (Aug 19, 2012)

From 20 to 15 was like 2 months but from 15 to 13 was a year so I wasn't actually sub 15 yet, but I wasn't practicing much either


----------



## Thompson (Aug 19, 2012)

I looked at my WCA page and I had my first sub-20 average in Winter 09 and my first sub-15 in Fall 09.


----------



## Dacuba (Aug 19, 2012)

It took me 10 months for getting a sub20 Average of 50. And another 7months to archieve a sub15 average of 50.
I think it is imortant to say how long it took you to get to sub20. OP can estimate his progression better in that case.

btw it took me another 7 months to get to sub14 average of 50 
Now I am in the 13s for about 4 months.


----------



## choza244 (Aug 19, 2012)

1 year since I became sub 20 and still not sub 15


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 19, 2012)

Over 2 years and counting.

edit - roughly a year from beginning to learn F2L till sub-20.
Have had sub 15 avg of 12 but that really doesn't count as being sub 15.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 19, 2012)

It took me about two months, but, as Kevin said, I have stupid progression as well


----------



## Renslay (Aug 19, 2012)

Avg12? About 4-5 years, still counting. UWR?


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm 90% There and it has taken me 1 1/2 month. I'm guessing I'll be sub 15 in september


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 19, 2012)

Wouldn't it also depend on how many hours one practices each day? 2 months @ 5 hours a day or 10 months @ 1 hour a day?


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 19, 2012)

yeah its the total time yo uspend cubing. i stayed at 18/19 averages for a lognt time since i didnt practice at all. then after one month with much practice, i am now nearly sub15.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 19, 2012)

It took me about 6-7 months, with some fast improvement in the 17->15 area.
After sub-20, how you practice becomes a much bigger factor in improving than it needed to be before. Practice alone is still obviously helpful, but that alone might not get you to sub-15.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 19, 2012)

It took me almost a year, because I'm lazy and slow at learning algs.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm guessing 4 months.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2012)

2.5 months. That was back when I would do avg300s every day.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 20, 2012)

I've averaged under 20 for at least 8 months. I average right around 17 now.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 20, 2012)

About two and a half years.


----------



## Riley (Aug 20, 2012)

About 1 1/2 months, according to my videos. About a month from 17-18 though.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 20, 2012)

Like 1.5 years


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 20, 2012)

idk but I got my first sub-20 avg5 in May 2010 and got my first sub-10 avg in May 2012.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I graduated the Sub 20 Thread in November 2011, 9 months ago and now average ~ 18 seconds.

That said my eventual aim was sub 15 and I refuse to even acknowledge I will not get there but it is likely to take another year or so 

... Just need to get my old hands turning a bit quicker ...


----------



## CoryThigpen (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been sub-20 for 6 months and am only now in the 17-18 range. I agree with a number of these cubers that it may take me 1.5 years to go from sub-20 to sub-15. Plus, I'm 29 and my hands don't work the same as a teenager!


----------



## Mnts (Aug 22, 2012)

taking eternity and still not there :confused:


----------



## bran (Aug 22, 2012)

about 2-3 weeks


----------



## yockee (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, I became fully sub 20, January of 2011. Right now, I average low 15's. I'm just about sub 15. I get 13 ao5's, and 14 ao12's.


----------



## nightpegasus738 (Aug 29, 2012)

bran said:


> about 2-3 weeks



That's fast!


----------



## Forte (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't even remember this happening, but that's probably because I didn't consider sub15 as a thing at all.
According to WCA, it looks like a year, but I improve slowly so you can probably do it faster.


----------

